# Amazon fire tablet



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

Following an unfortunate mishap with an iPad mini, dropped and approx € 100's to repair, I was looking at the Amazon fire tablet. I have no knowledge of this so any comments would be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

You can't go wrong for fifty quid. They are not 'state of the art' but you can fit a micro sd card up to 128gb, battery life is OK, I got them for my grand children. OK for skype video too.

If you can stretch your budget take a look at

https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Tablets/...qid=1478682802&sr=8-1&keywords=linx+1010+32gb





 runs Windows 10, keyboard detaches if you only want to use it as a tablet.


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## mono (Jan 22, 2016)

What about a mini laptop? I have one weighs 1 kila, not brilliant storage but you can backup on usb etc. Which? is recommending the Asus E200 £150ish and 8 hour battery. Very easy to carry around


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## holt (Jul 15, 2011)

I have been using my Kindle Fire HD 8 for almost 4 years, it paid itself many times over considering how much I used it, and it's still going strong as on day 1. Especially if you read Amazon books.
Otherwise it is not the best option to use just as a tablet, to browse youtube or run apps.
The cons are that you are limited to amazon app store which is much more limited than Google Play store. Also, if you keep installing various apps, Kindle Fire gets slower and slower.
The pros are its reliability (battery life still 100%), easy to get amazon books samples or full books to read, as well as reading e-books in general. I also think that its cost is competitive, especially if you get it from amazon USA.
hope this helps.


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks very much


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

You can load google play store onto a Kindle fire, which opens up a lot more software possibilities.

Out of the box, the Fire is little more than a shopping trolley for Amazon goods. Having said that, considering the spec it's good value.


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks


----------

